# Cuffie PS3



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Mi voglio prendere un paio di cuffie con il microfono per poter giocare decentemente con i miei amici ai giochi on line, GTA 5 nel caso.

Cosa mi consigliate? Vorrei un esempio di qualcosa che costi poco e sia buono e anche di qualcosa che mi consigliate a prescindere dal prezzo. 

Thanks


----------



## Liuke (25 Ottobre 2013)

Intanto le devi usare direttamente sulla play, quindi con attacco usb, oppure sul computer parlando tramite ts/skype quindi anche con attacco jack?
In caso sia questa seconda opzione ti consiglio le creative fatal1ty, che io attualmente uso. Ottimo prodotto che pagai circa 28€ su amazon.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Basterebbe per usare la play... ma ci sono solamente da attaccare con cavo? Non esistono wireless?


----------



## Liuke (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ci sono sicuro ma non saprei consigliartene una....


----------

